# Sufix 832 anyone?



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone used Sufix 832, I'm really thinking about buying some for flipping for bass, also maybe on a pike/light musky application, any thoughts or considerations regarding 832?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

I use it on all my rods. Decent line. However, line choice is but one part of the overall picture. The rod plays an important role as well as where and what type of water you're fishing in. Not sure if its good for flipping. I cast lures with it for pike and bass. My walleye rod also has it for jigging the Detroit River. With everything, you'll have people who prefer this over that. Love it and cant stand it. The best thing I guess to do is try it out.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Love it. Tried all the braids and this one is by far superior. Its castability,limpness and abrasion resistance are unmatched. I got the neon green color and love it. I tie 5ft leader of flouro to it and I use it for jiggin,texas & carolina rigging and dead sticking. The hi vis color is perfect for light bites as I see the line jump before I feel the bite. Awesome line in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright, I'm thinking about putting it on a musky rod, it's going to be a st. Croix rod so it's going to be quality, as for the reel, i don't know yet, I'm looking at some of the revos, but who knows


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Best line that I've found for throwing tubes at smallies and vertical jogging for eyes. Even put it on my ice walleye rods 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

I am not a fan of the Sufix 832. After using it a while, i noticed it frayed quicker than other braids and the color faded very fast. My recommendation would be Fireline or PowerPro. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your experience samsteel, I will keep that in mind during purchase, I already put 14 pound FireLine on one reel, so I think I'm just gonna put 14 pound 832 on another before I actually buy it for multiple reels 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willowblade (Jun 22, 2012)

Sufix 832 is a so-so choice for flipping and frog fishing for bass. The 832 has a Gore fiber which basically means that it is a sinking braid. A sinking line to me is not ideal when fishing heavy grass or matted vegetation. 

Take a look at FX2 braid from Sunline. It is the strongest and smoothest casting braid that I have ever fished. FX2 does not bleed like a lot of the other braided lines on the market. Give it a try.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/sunline-fishing-line/778515.aspx


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I talked to the guys at jannsnetcraft about the fx2, I think i might be going to cabelas soon and I'm in the middle right now of those two



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great line I like it better than all other braids...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a Citica baitcaster spooled with 20# Sufix 832.

YAWN....

I like Power Pro or Stren Braid for Baitcasters & Spinning rigs I usually use Sufix Fuse Stren Micro Fuse or good old Fire Line when I can get some clearance prices!
:lol:


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've come to the conclusion FireLine is staying for my pike spinning setups, 832 for baitcasters and ice fishing, and power pro for musky and flipping


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

